# Best case for watercooling



## jman20nnsss (Mar 31, 2012)

GUYS!!! i need advice on what is the best case for a watercooled gaming pc!!!


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, that depends on your budget for a case first of all.  Whether you're getting a custom made one or a retail model for example.  

A few of the better retail cases out there for watercooling are the Corsair Obsidian 800D, NZXT switch 810, Coolermaster HAF X, and Azza fusion 3000/4000.  There are plenty more which are good, these are just a few I'm familiar with.


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 31, 2012)

kk i think ill go for the haf x since its the cheapest


----------



## Law-II (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi 

Save up some more money and buy a better case than the HAF X, you will not regret it. 

NZXT Switch 810 Black Case looks to be a good price with room to spare; 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209421/...810-water-cooled-final-build-on-page-1-post-3

nb: HAF X has limited space for rads inside the case; do not rush into watercooling take your time and look at what others have built and what they have used, choose carefully

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the space problem really bad?or a minor issue?


----------



## Law-II (Mar 31, 2012)

jman20nnsss said:


> Is the space problem really bad?or a minor issue?



Hi

It realy depends on why you wish to go H2o in the first instance; if you want to extend the life of your hardware and have a semi silent PC or if you want to OC (overclock) your hardware and remove lots of heat.

You could house the rads outside the case, there are brackets that will let you hang a rad from the back of a case (although these setups can hamper the input output depending on the length of your rad) or you could custom mount them on one side of your case (however this can unbalance the case) ; they also sell floor standing rad mounts.  

nb: Have a look in TPU Case mod gallery

also this may be of interest 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148999

If you get a chance next time you are logged in please fill in your system spec's in UserCP 

take a look in the gallery http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/switch_810

atb

Law-II


----------



## cpachris (Apr 9, 2012)

They are pricey...but you owe it to yourself to check out the CaseLabs products.  

http://www.caselabs.net

Absolutely amazing cases.


----------



## linoliveira (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there,

You might want to take a look HERE. It is a nice water-cooling overview in 4 different cases.
The one that caught my attention was the Switch 810 (mentioned before), really good case for the money.

Regards


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 9, 2012)

What hardware do you plan to cool?


----------

